# IrDA issues

## mingnut

Hi,

I want to connect my mobile phone to my laptop via infrared and since my laptop is not connected to the 'Net I chose to download the irda-utils package directly from Sourceforge and compile it myself.  The problem is that the install does not create an /etc/irda directory with all the necessary files in it.  Also the start-up script does not work on Gentoo since it was designed with a standard RH/Debian layout.  Can anyone provide me with the IrDA start-up script and a basic layout of the /etc/irda dir ?  Thanks in advance.

----------

## RMXO

i might be wrong but did u add Irda module in your kernel compile?

----------

## mingnut

IrDA has been compiled into the kernel.

Only things such as the IRtty and IRcomm are modules.  

I have made a breakthrough though.  Once I loaded the IRcomm module and used the command 

```
irattach irda0 -d 1
```

I was able to discover my Nokia 6310 mobile.  The command "irdadump" confirmed it.  I wonder if it were possible to see a basic IrDA config file for Gentoo.  Does anybody have this ?  Thanks in advance.

----------

## kdf

 *mingnut wrote:*   

> I wonder if it were possible to see a basic IrDA config file for Gentoo.  Does anybody have this ?  Thanks in advance.

 

Hi there,

I created a file /etc/init.d/irda that looks like:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        ebegin "Starting irda"

        modprobe serial

        modprobe irda

        modprobe ircomm

        modprobe irnet

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/irattach.pid \

                --startas /usr/sbin/irattach -- /dev/ttyS1 -s

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping irda"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/irattach.pid

        eend $?

}

```

Ofcourse, you may need to change the device in this file, or do it

properly using some other configuration file? And if you do that,

you probably could submit it as a patch to the irda-utils ebuild?

cu,

kdf

----------

## mingnut

Nice one.  That is exactly what I am looking for.  In my case, I will have to make changes to the modprobe lines, in order to make them more Toshiba-specific and change the switches for the irattach command.

Thanks again for the help.  I will test the script and report any changes here.

----------

